# Varanus caudolineatus



## Sinners121 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here are my new additons 


























Enjoy


----------



## saximus (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow very nice. They seem pretty friendly to just sit on your hand. How old are they?


----------



## Sinners121 (Jul 9, 2012)

adults WC so not sure on exact age. they are pretty skittish, but they play dead once picked up if you dont restrain them. i have only held them twice so this may just be a settling in thing.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice!!! I Haven't seen these guys around much in captivity???


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice, these are really pretty monitors. It's a shame that most of the people that keep them are in WA, IMO they should be just as popular as Gillen's but they never have been.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jul 10, 2012)

yea they are mainly only in W.A and even then they are not that common due to costing 600$ea. but they are worth it.
they are also very prone to RI so they need lots of ventilation. 
they are a really amazing monitor though


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jul 10, 2012)

There used to be a perception that V. gilleni were prone to RIs as well. I believe it was later shown that they were not being given access to a sufficiently hot basking spot and that this overcame the problem.

A hot basking spot in a confined enclosure should be sufficient to keep the humidity low as long as you don't use a water bowl with a huge surface area. I imagine they would benefit from a humid hide to assist with shedding though, just like V. gilleni do.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for sharing! I hadn't realised they have such a spikey tail (bit like acanthurus more than gilleni)?


----------



## Sinners121 (Jul 10, 2012)

ArcticMonkey said:


> There used to be a perception that V. gilleni were prone to RIs as well. I believe it was later shown that they were not being given access to a sufficiently hot basking spot and that this overcame the problem.
> 
> A hot basking spot in a confined enclosure should be sufficient to keep the humidity low as long as you don't use a water bowl with a huge surface area. I imagine they would benefit from a humid hide to assist with shedding though, just like V. gilleni do.



i am merely going off the people that have successfully kept and breed them. many people have also failed to keep them when treating them like gilleni. 
they have access to a lay box which is humid and has a small water bowl (plastic shot glass) in it. it is also out of the way of any heat, at a heigh point in the enclosure and only has 2 small holes. if someone with more experience in the species tells me to get rid of it i definitely will though. as you have said i think it will assist in shedding as i saw the one that is shedding in the box.

IV, i wouldnt be able to tell you sadly as these are my first monitors, ill see if i have a better pic of the tail for you though, or can get a better pic


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jul 10, 2012)

Interesting. I'd be very interested to hear how you go with these guys, would be great to see more small
monitor species in the hobby.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Sinners121 (Jul 10, 2012)

best pic of the tail i could get without stressing it out.


----------

